# Plants



## Logan (Jun 8, 2014)

Does anyone know of some safe live plants to put in a 8ft cage? Sorry is this belongs elsewhere.


----------



## Josh (Jun 8, 2014)

Moved this to the Enclosures subforum  No apologies necessary

I wonder if you could go with some plants like bromeliad, wandering jew, pothos, ficus, and ferns? Keep in mind your tegu will probably rearrange his enclosure as it suits him!


----------



## Jesse480 (Jun 9, 2014)

I feel that pain just did mine up and he gone and took the brim out it in his dish then the draceama became a basking spot nice


----------



## Jesse480 (Jun 9, 2014)

He get a lots of
Out time to in waitjng to upgrade him till I move just so we don't stress him to much


----------



## Jesse480 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Jesse480 (Jun 9, 2014)

Update I went crazy 



 he seems to like it


----------



## Jesse480 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Logan (Jun 17, 2014)

Jesse480 said:


> View attachment 8229View attachment 8230


Can I see a pic of your whole enclosure?


----------



## Jesse480 (Jul 5, 2014)

I moved cages he tore it apart thou


----------



## Jesse480 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------

